# Update On Mister K~Girl



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 14, 2019)

First, let thank you all for your prayers and positive thoughts, 
he came through with flying colors!
The Surgeon was able, after two rather than one hour of
surgery, to re-attach his Distal Bicep Tendon.

He's really not in a lot of pain, but then I've been giving
him Percocet every 4 hours, even through the night,
as per his discharge nurse.
I think after tomorrow we'll switch him over to Ibuprofen,
and save his stomach lining.  That stuff can be pretty brutal.

I also think that I'll wait until tomorrow to give him a sponge
bath.  I have him set-up in his den, parked in his La-Z-Boy.
This is not our first rodeo, I learned after his first surgery years ago,
that trying to sleep in the bed DOES NOT work, no matter 
the injured body part.

I don't like leaving him to his own devise the first night;
it seems that it takes a full 24 hours for a general anesthesia 
for wear off of him.  He tries to do things that he's simply
not able to and just about re-injures himself 

Here's something that hasn't happened to him before:
he has had non-stop hiccups since early this morning!
I did an internet search and found that this is very common
and to try 'folklore home remedies'.
I tried the paper bag trick, nope.
I tried the 'hold your breathe', nope.
You wanna know what worked?  
Biting a wedge of lemon and drinking the juice. 

He's been resting off and on since we came home last night,
and I've caught a few winks here and there.
I've got quite a few single-serving-leftovers from the 
past week, so I really don't need to cook anything,
which is a blessing in disguise.
His discharge Nurse emphasized to me that he
NOT take any of the meds without food.
So we've had small meals/large snacks every four hours.

I'm grateful now that he had subscribed to MLB TV and
can for the most part, watch Major League Baseball all day. 
That might be keeping his mind off of his arm


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 14, 2019)

Just so long as he doesn't try to pitch along with the guy on the mound, he should be OK with baseball games, *K-Girl*! 

Thanks for the update. I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering how things are in your little med clinic. It sounds like you're been his perfect nurse. I hope he appreciates that, although he sounds like the kind of guy who would be. Continued good healing for him, and patience for you, in my prayers tonight. (((hugs)))


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 14, 2019)

Thank you for the update, Kgirl.  MrK is lucky to have you, but then again it sounds like it goes both ways.   Take care, both of you.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad the surgery went well. 

Be careful with that Percocet. That is an opioid. Absolutely get him over to Ibuprofen as soon as you can. When I had my cancer surgery, my doctor prescribed and opioid. I took one pill, and switched to Ibuprofen. I was afraid to take any more. 

Give him Ibuprofen, and wait on him hand and foot. I prescribe breakfast in bed and no household chores for at least six weeks. 

Dr. CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 16, 2019)

Poor Husband (we're calling him this until he gets better) was able to over come the pain and stopped taking the meds on Friday... here's the rub though: he still is so far out of it, he keeps asking me what day it is … "Today is Friday, right?" 
Poor Guy


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 16, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Poor Husband (we're calling him this until he gets better) was able to over come the pain and stopped taking the meds on Friday... here's the rub though: he still is so far out of it,* he keeps asking me what day it is … "Today is Friday, right?" *
> Poor Guy



I ask myself that often and I haven't even had recent surgery. 

Seriously though...so glad to hear he's coming along well, kgirl.


----------



## caseydog (Jun 17, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> I ask myself that often and I haven't even had recent surgery.



So, it's not just me?  

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 17, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...here's the rub though: he still is so far out of it, he keeps asking me what day it is … "Today is Friday, right?" [emoji38]
> Poor Guy


He's got the day wrong. Once you're retired, every day can be Saturday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 17, 2019)

I just asked Poor Husband what day it was … 
"Monday, why?"

Welcome back


----------



## taxlady (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm delighted to read that Mr. K is recovering well. Continued god bedring (Danish for good bettering) to him.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2019)

Cooking Goddess said:


> He's got the day wrong. Once you're retired, every day can be Saturday!



When you're retired the day of the week or weekday vs. weekend doesn't matter. All you have to know is when your next doctor's appointment is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 18, 2019)

And which doctor it is, Andy. [emoji38] Himself goes to three different docs, five if you count the dentist and eye guy. Good thing they all do reminder calls.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2019)

How's it going with Mr. K-girl? There haven't been any updates for a couple of days.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 21, 2019)

taxlady said:


> _How's it going with Mr. K-girl?_ There haven't been any updates for a couple of days.



You are so sweet *Taxy*!

Poor Husband (I'm still calling him this until he's better)
is getting pretty antsy.

He's not suppose to sleep on his arm, so he's still in his La-Z-Boy
in the den and not happy about it anymore.
He has a tendency to roll around in bed a lot, so that's life for
the next few more days.
PH: I hate this  chair! We're getting rid of it!!

We've had 3 La-Z-Boy recliners and each of them has now
served him well after surgeries.

He also wants to get out of his full arm splint and sling, 
like NOW! 

He can't do a lot of things for himself, but he's managing pretty well,
I think anyways.

He wants a shower, desperately, but that can't happen yet either.

His Post-Op appointment with the surgeon is next Tuesday.
We're hoping that will start a new chapter in his recovery.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm sending off some healing vibes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 22, 2019)

*K-Girl*, not being able to shower would drive me crazy! I can only imagine how miserable your PDH is. When Goober broke his ankle a couple of months ago, he needed surgery to have a small plate and screws put in. He could shower, but had to make absolutely sure he did not get it wet. Loverly's guy friend went to a hospital supply place and got him a shower chair, and they also installed a shower spray that can be adjusted up and down a vertical bar. Goober sat in the chair, hung his leg out the tub, and kept the spray low and spraying in towards the wall of the tub. It wasn't easy (and I'm sure it wasn't pretty), but he felt so good just getting clean.

Hope all goes well with the doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2019)

Isn't that the way* CG*? 

DH got his Splint/Cast off this morning and 
it doesn't look great, but it could have been 
a lot worse.
The Surgeon gave a thumbs up and warned
him NOT to take off his NEW Bionic Man Arm 
Brace and try to do stuff.  He said
give it at least another two months.
In the mean time it's all systems GO for
operation Shower!!  That's the only
time he is allowed to take off the brace.
PT starts on Monday morning, bright and early
 I am NOT an early riser, but I'm learning
He still can't drive, soooo


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2019)

Glad to hear he’s making progress. The hardest part for me was waiting for all the healing to be done. The doc explained to me that it takes two full months for soft tissue to heal pretty much regardless of age. Then the fun of PT starts.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2019)

First day of Physical Therapy today, mostly going over his
injury and surgery, etc. but DH is pretty tired, so it
was lunch and off for a nap.

One thing that the therapist didn't like too much,
was the protective sleeve that I improvised out
of an old long sleeve tee-shirt.
 
His 6 Million Dollar Man Arm brace was cutting into
the two quite long incisions.

When she was through with him today, she put
him back together again with this new sleeve

I don't see a huge diff, but she said that mine was
falling down and bunching 
Whatever works


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2019)

Is he mapping out your next road trip?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> _Is he mapping out your next road trip?_



Yup *Cheryl*!!
AND he can't drive!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 1, 2019)

Whatever keeps his mind occupied these days....!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...she said that mine was
> falling down and bunching
> Whatever works




She said you were, "...falling down and bunching"?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 1, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> She said *you were, "...falling down and bunching"?*




… my make-shift protective sleeve, as compared to their
_fancy_-gonna-probably-pay-through-the-nose sleeve


----------



## blissful (Jul 1, 2019)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> … my make-shift protective sleeve, as compared to their
> _fancy_-gonna-probably-pay-through-the-nose sleeve




Well, it's a pathetic shame the therapist wasn't where she needed to be to put that expensive fancy thing on him WHEN HE NEEDED IT! Why wasn't she there to do her job? What kind of training was she given after all? 


I'm so glad you and him are doing okay after such a scary operation. It's good thing he has you to take care of him.


----------

